# Piedmont Muskies



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

any skiis being caught?? any reports?


----------



## lb74hd69 (Jun 27, 2013)

why do they call them skiies


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

lb74hd69 said:


> why do they call them skiies


I assume that it is short for musky kinda like if someone fishes for eyes, they are referring to walleye. see how it works?


----------

